# George Soros tells global leaders Trump a ‘danger to the world,’ has put planet on brink of nuclear



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

UGLY TURN AT DAVOS
*George Soros tells global leaders Trump a 'danger to the world,' has put planet on brink of nuclear war*


Trump slams report claiming he sought to fire Mueller, blames 'fake news'
4:19 New York Times: Trump told officials he wanted Mueller fired
Putin banker denies estrangements with US at Davos: 'Business as usual'
JOHN MOODY: Trump deals with businessmen, not body-slammers

'I CERTAINLY APOLOGIZE'
*Trump sorry for retweeting UK far-right leader's anti-Muslim posts*


Guggenheim Museum insults Trump family with offer of golden toilet for White House
Trump immigration proposal could provide path to citizenship for 1.8 million in US illegally


'THAT'S RIDICULOUS'
*Kid Rock: Al Franken wrong to quit Senate (but 'I don't like' him)*


0:33Kid Rock tells CMT why he thinks Franken should not have resigned
Al Franken Senate resignation sparks reaction from politicians, celebrities


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

George Sorros to the world: "Donald Trump is the REAL danger because he won't take Kim Jun Un's bullshit and I don't like him. I say, he SHOULD take all the bullshit North Korea has to offer and send a note of apology for all his mean talk towards them. I've never met Mr. Un, so I don't know if I like him or not, but Denis Rodman says he's a nice guy, so..."


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Soros: the rich guy who keeps destabilizing governments and demands the US become a third world shit hole. Fuck Soros.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Soros: the rich guy who keeps destabilizing governments and demands the US become a third world shit hole. Fuck Soros.


He only does it because he CARES!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I’m hoping for rectal/testicular cancer...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

This from a man who was probably a member of the Hitler youth.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Now now. He's a Liberal hitter youth.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You forgot Anti-Gun shitbird too!


----------

